# Slow finder browsing of picture folders



## the_mace (Dec 11, 2004)

I recently returned to the mac after 10 years away in the land of evil. One thing im not happy with currently is when im browsing picture folders in the finder (OSX, Powerbook G4) the preview icons appear VERY slowly and my CPU usage goes through the roof. On Windows machines its almost instantaneous. Anyone have the same problem or know of a solution to this? 

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Pengu (Dec 11, 2004)

Is this on a network volume? It may be that it can't create an index of the files and has to create it live each time.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 11, 2004)

I think it's inherent to the Finder.  I find that previewing images through Macromedia Fireworks's "open" command is much faster than previewing them in the Finder.  There's a good one-second delay between the time I click a file and the preview appears in the Finder, but it's instantaneous through Firework's "Open" command.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 12, 2004)

I recommend actually turning OFF your "preview" of images (next time you click an image, to the right you will see a gray rectangle; make sure it points horizontally instead of vertically) and use a program like Extensis Portfolio or "Preview" to view your images instead of using the finder.


----------

